# How to Get the platters out of Hard Drives



## lazersteve (Apr 6, 2007)

I've taken a break from the karat electrolytic cell tutorial to make this short How-to. It's pretty basic stuff, but I figured it may be of use to some people to see this process done first hand.

*Remember you don't want to mix the worthless iron oxide (yellow/brown) coated platters with the platinum alloy (silvery-white) ones.*

As usual with my videos it's hosted on my website:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

When you get there click 'I Agree', then on the 'Hard Disk Platter Removal' link, wait 5-10 seconds for the video to buffer, and leave your comments and feedback in the Tutorials Questions/Comments section. 
http://goldrefining.110mb.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=1778#1778
I've started a topic there just for this post. PM me if you have any trouble with the video. If members express interest in this topic I may go ahead and video the processing stage as well.

Steve


----------

